# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  Whoniversal Adventures

## Methos

Wasn't sure where to plant this thread so put it here in the gallery because it's a place to show off your bestest and brightest dreams. This thread, in particular, is dedicated to Doctor Who & its associated Whoniverse. Why? I enjoy reading about dreams that can take us to anywhere and anywhen. Got an extrodinary dream, lucid or non lucid, that is connected to the Whoniverse? Please do share it here so we all enjoy them all in this one time and relative dimension in space. 

My most recent Whoniversal encounter. 

August 7th

I needed to dig up a bone from a grave to save the world from some impending doom but I couldn't bring myself to desecrate a grave or body. In the distance raged a massive storm from which several tornadoes had touched down. This was the impending doom. I didn't retreive the bone but sang to the sky instead. Amazingly the tornadoes stood in place and listened. 

How entertaining, a voice came from behind me. It was Ten. He'd come to save earth but I already had things sort of under control. I stopped singing and reality checked because of his alien-ness, Of course! Dreaming. I asked the Doctor to use his tardis to dive into the heart of each tornado, turn in the opposite direction of the winds, and nullify its power. My mind suddenly surged with lifetimes of memories involving this creature disguised as the Tenth Doctor. We knew each other well, during different times, inside different bodies. In mental shock I couldnt do much but try untangle the memories. The tornadoes grew closer. Ten took me to his ship, Well use plan A then, he said. We zipped backwards through time, popped into the heart of each tornado just before it touched down, and spun in the opposite direction. I sang the sky song to hold each tornado still while we unravelled it.

With the tornadoes all gone we zipped back to the dream present which, Ten explained, was trickier to find than the waking present. It was all real and fantastic and I reality checked again. I tried to hang onto one of the lifetimes of memories that still sloshed in my mind. I couldn't sort them out. "You need to rest, I think." Ten said. I argued that I didn't feel tired at all but then suddenly felt weary. I laid down in the grass of graveyard and looked up at the clouds. The Doctor stood over me and looked down, "Wonder what we'll dream about this time?" I shrugged and looked past him to the clouds. I thought I could see the stars twinkling beyond them and I focused on their faint light. I don't remember anything after this.

----------


## 9sk

power of the doctor, June 2019

I see the Tenth Doctor fighting an invasion, but this is not an usual invasion, rather, it is a giant image on a fleet intending to hypnotize the entirety of earth. He states that people must bunch together to create an idea more powerful than it. Originally, he intended to have many photos combine together to his face but there weren't enough photos to create that, so he asks everybody to lift up the same large staircase handle, with him clearly visible in the crowd, yelling above at the fleet. The image is defeated, and humanity is victorious.

----------


## cedwards105

I wasn't sure whether to edit out some of the more surreal stuff (like the Disney princess scene) but I guess I'll leave my adventures the way they are.

7/11/20

"Kryptonite"

Sarah Jane Smith is with the 4th Doctor and I think some other people. It becomes difficult for her to hear. She takes a wooden cabinet door off of a set of kitchen cabinets, and wears it like a coat. She finds that when she turns in certain directions, she is able to hear what the Doctor is saying. 

This is worrisome to the Doctor, because it is one of the characteristics of Kryptonite…

…Kryptonite has a tendency to burn things. It is difficult to detect at first, but it eventually heats things up until they burn. It starts by causing things to smolder, kind of like charcoal, and this spreads…

…I take off my shoe and find that my right foot is burning. It is not in flames yet, but is glowing red and smoldering. I stomp on the floor to try to put it out before it is too late…

…Now Sarah and I are working together. There is a room that seems to be of importance. We need to watch out, because the Kryptonite can get on our clothes without us noticing. It is like a pale blue oily substance at first. You can wash it off before it starts to burn. We come out of the important room, and I notice that Sarah has some of the oil on her jacket. I think I might also have some on my hand. We are in another room where there is a sink, and clean the Kryptonite oil off of ourselves as best we can…

…In a hotel. There is a patch of smoldering wood outside a hotel room door. It is spreading and eating away at the floor in the hallway. It is evident that someone is in the room working with Kryptonite. We run back down the hall…

…The Doctor decides that he is unable to work against the Kryptonite. He decides that he needs to regenerate into the next Doctor, who might be able to do something. He jumps onto a burning patch to cause himself to regenerate. I think to myself that it is a pity that the 4th Doctor didn’t get more episodes, but I also am interested to see the 5th Doctor…

…We are at a small party of some kind, with some late-middle-aged women (not quite elderly). The Doctor is giving out money. I walk over to someone, who hands me a big stack of cash. It is a rather large amount of money – I think thousands at least. I think someone jokingly calls this “Christmas Cookies”. Apparently, this is part of the Doctor’s plan. He and Sarah have gathered all this money. It surprises me that they were able to do so that quickly, but then I realize that they can travel through time. Sarah says something about how they were working at that all month. I think the Doctor intends to regenerate again, and somehow this is connected to handing out the money – an inheritance or something…

…Sarah has to crawl back into a tunnel. The tunnel goes to the important room from earlier. But there is something living in the tunnel, I think. She might have to fight it. I’m a bit worried about the Kryptonite oil, too…

…Walking down a hallway (in the University?). There is an art show going on, but there are only a couple of people there. They have tables set up, and are exhibiting their work. I look for Dr. Who related pictures, especially ones that would have to do with what I had been experiencing. There is one exhibit that involves the first Doctor and Mark Twain. I go into another room, and at some point Sarah is with me. We look around, and I examine the Doctor/Mark Twain exhibit more carefully. This exhibit involves an automaton that sits in a chair and interacts with a painting – the painting itself changing scenes as you watch…

…Sarah and I go into another room. I examine a stack of books that turn out to be on photography. She finds a set of “steam boxes” (or some similar name). Steam boxes are apparently some way of storing artwork, and look like violins. We look through the cases together, and decide that I should put a case next to hers so we can look through two of them at once. The violins have a lot of different designs imprinted on them. (I think maybe Sarah goes into some kind of a trance while looking at these, but I’m not sure. It might be how I transition into the following scene.)…

…Sarah is going into a trance. It is like a coma, or even like death. As she does so, she transforms into some Egyptian-like costume and seems almost to be made of wood…

…Sarah has to deal with characters that look like Disney princesses. I’m not sure if this is while she is in the trance or not…

…There is a maze. One has to complete the maze, and guide something into the hands waiting at the end. The maze is sketched out in some charcoal-like substance that gets disbursed over the picture and makes it hard to see. There is a narrator, who is commenting on someone’s progress through the maze. It reminds me of a golf commentator. I am helpful in making it to the end of the maze, somehow…

…The maze seems to have happened in some alternate consciousness or dimension. The Doctor says that people in the maze world think that they have been there a long time, and are surprised to see how little time has passed. I look at the clock to see if he is right, but I don’t really know how long it feels like I was there…

----------


## cedwards105

7/14/20

"The Doctor and the Dinosaur"

I am with the Doctor again. We are in some room with technological equipment, and our goal is to destroy it. There are at least three things that we need to destroy, and I shoot them with a machine gun until they blow up (this part of the dream feels more like it was a video game than something that actually happened. It then becomes more like actual events.) There is a camera that is watching us do this, and is set up to report to some kind of a leader. However, we have frozen time so we arent too worried. I feel a little more worried about the brontosaurus that is standing in the room with us. The dinosaur is frozen too, but there seems to be some doubt as to whether or not he is going to stay that way. 

The Doctor has to leave the room to do something. Im not sure what to do if the dinosaur wakes up and the Doctor is gone. There is a dial on a piece of equipment that has something to do with freezing time, but Im not sure it will work. 

Sure enough, when the Doctor leaves the room the dinosaur starts to wake up. I hide in the bathroom, and get into the bathtub hoping it will provide some shelter in case the dinosaur makes trouble. I can see through the cracks around the bathroom door that the dinosaur is lumbering his way out into the hallway, and leaving me alone. 

A few moments later, the dinosaur returns with the Doctor. My memory of the next sequence of events is a little fuzzy. I think the Doctor has been hypnotized or something, and there is an intelligent entity trying to find me. They do find me

The Doctor is sitting in some kind of a trance. The villain(s) have captured us. I decide to try to communicate telepathically with the Doctor, since he is in the trance. I sit down next to him and project my thoughts toward his mind. It works. We communicate a little bit. For a moment, I become the Doctor, and the person with whom I am talking is one of the female companions. She is scolding me for taking the TARDIS for another trip when we werent sure it was working properly. Then she says something about the trouble we have gotten ourselves into. I tell her apologetically that it was all my fault. 

Somehow we figure out a plan. I go back to not being the Doctor any longer. Im not sure Im the companion at the moment, either. The Doctor sends the companion one way, while he goes to deal with the problem. I/the companion climb up a steep hill or a tree

The Doctor says that if he thinks he can get out of danger by the evening that he will make a gesture with his hand to me. If not, I am supposed to escape on my own. Im now in some kind of playground-like construction, watching the Doctor. It looks to me like he makes the gesture, but Im not exactly sure. It doesnt matter, because I have decided that I wont leave him anyway

One of the villains starts climbing up the structure that I am sitting on. I think maybe I can knock him over the side, but he climbs over the side himself and falls to the ground on purpose. He does this to show me that it wont hurt him if I push him over the edge. 

Since height is no longer an advantage to me, I start climbing down. The villain and I begin dueling with umbrella-like sword things. He says something about how he is not afraid of heights, and I retort by telling him that he is afraid of the Doctor

----------


## cedwards105

(I have been dreaming about Dr. Who a lot lately. Maybe I should merge these posts, but I'm not sure how)

*The Two (or maybe even three) Doctors...* (this gets confusing)

In this dream, I appear to be time traveling with the Doctor (it’s difficult to remember if I was with him, or just watching him). He crashes the TARDIS on the sidewalk in front of a building (one that is much like the one I’m usually in on my current campus). This TARDIS looks more like a telephone booth than a police box, but oh well. Now, somehow, I’m inside somewhere (another TARDIS?) with the Doctor watching outside where the Doctor has crashed. Or something like that. This is because the incoming Doctor is from a different time than the Doctor that crashed. This presents a problem. Apparently it is a problem for the past Doctor to meet the future Doctor. And then I somehow become one of the Doctors, I think, trying to hide from the other Doctor. I go around behind a building…

*Scooby Doo meets the Doctor - fragment*

Something about Scooby Doo and the gang. The 4th Doctor is there. I’m not sure if the Scooby Doo part is animated and the Doctor is not animated, or if the whole thing is animated (this is something I wonder about in the dream)… 

(I don't remember much of that one, but it would be fun to watch an episode of Scooby Doo meets Dr. Who. They did a "Scooby Doo meets Batman" once.)

*TARDIS Trouble*

In this dream, I’m either the Doctor or pretending to be. I’m in the TARDIS trying to go somewhere, but it seems to be losing power. I think I’m trying to cross a bridge, and avoid someone (police?) but I don’t know if I can make it. I take apart the base of some piece of equipment (like the center console, but not in the center of the ship) and look for a mechanism that I can crank manually. That should help. I find what I think might be the mechanism that I’m looking for, but I also need something to attach to it to use as a lever. I look around and find some kind of rod and try to fit it over the mechanism. There seems to be some trouble here as well. I think my brother is hanging around too, at this point.

I say “I’m afraid the old girl’s getting on a bit. After all, she’s been going for about 50 years straight now”.

Someone else points out that in order for the TARDIS to work properly, there are three things that need to be taken care of. I forget what the first two were, but the third was that some device in the bathroom needs to be turned on. At the moment, it is turned off. Apparently we just need to turn it on to fix the issue.

I jokingly tell my brother that it was his fault that we went to all that trouble needlessly. At one point I knew that those three things had to be done, but then (or so I say) he distracted me and got me to messing around with the machine.

----------

